# Rose bush and ear



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Last week, Savannah and I were on a walk when her ear got hung up in a rose bush. She pulled free before I could extricate her, so she now sports a scar where a thorn scratched her. Even though the scratch was short, it was deep and since it was on an ear, it bled a LOT. Also since it was an ear (and it was raining), she kept shaking her head spraying water and blood ev-er-y-where.

I had some styptic powder on hand, but neither the cotton swab applicator or the powder was much help. The next day, I was on a farm and the ear opened up again with just as much bleeding as the day before. The farmer had some Wonder Powder (made for horses - so I don't know about repeat use on a V) that he sprayed on the her ear. Poof - the clotting occurred.

So to turn a long story into a short question, for anyone who takes their V through the brush, what do you use on their scratches and gashes?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We've only ever used polysporin, but not til we get home.
Mind you he's never really kept bleeding for a long period of time.


----------

